# Is There a Way to Make a Simple Curing Chamber?



## mneeley490 (Aug 16, 2015)

...i.e. without all the modern and complicated controllers and electronics? Surely, dry cured sausages were invented before the microchip? Mini fridge? Wine cooler? Cardboard box?

What I'm looking for is some inexpensive, old-school way to hang and cure some salami or soppresetta without making it into another project. I have too many projects as it is. (And I don't have a spare bathroom to use as curing chamber, either.)

Thanks, all.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> ...i.e. without all the modern and complicated controllers and electronics? Surely, dry cured sausages were invented before the microchip? Mini fridge? Wine cooler? Cardboard box?
> 
> What I'm looking for is some inexpensive, old-school way to hang and cure some salami or soppresetta without making it into another project. I have too many projects as it is. (And I don't have a spare bathroom to use as curing chamber, either.)
> 
> Thanks, all.




I think you could move to Genoa and find one of those old stone houses.... about 400 years old....   that should work perfect...   Mediterranean climate...  classical food...  probably find someone who was making the stuff 80 years ago and I'll bet he/she would share the recipe....


----------



## smokin phil (Aug 16, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> ...i.e. without all the modern and complicated controllers and electronics? Surely, dry cured sausages were invented before the microchip? Mini fridge? Wine cooler? Cardboard box?
> 
> What I'm looking for is some inexpensive, old-school way to hang and cure some salami or soppresetta without making it into another project. I have too many projects as it is. (And I don't have a spare bathroom to use as curing chamber, either.)
> 
> Thanks, all.



Search Interweb for "Umai Dry Bags". Great salami and sopressata,  no curing chamber needed. Just your normal fridge. I've used it, great stuff!!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2015)

You dont need all the fancy controls and stuff to make great dry cure. Just use what ya have. And yes the Umai bags work great.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, since I already have the Cabela's kit that includes the casings, I'll wait on the Umai bags until I have time to experiment.

In the meantime, I picked up a wine cooler for cheap off of Craigslist, which I think will work fine as a curing chamber for now.


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 17, 2015)

Would this












wine cooler.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Aug 17, 2015






make a decent dry curing cabinet?  It is a working wine cooler on CL.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 17, 2015)

sorry, double post.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 17, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> Would this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think so, unless someone knows different. I think the trick is to get consistent humidity. I'd want to take out that metal shelf, though.

I think you'd also want one that allows you to control the temp.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 17, 2015)

Have to be careful with the cheaper wine coolers. They are designed to work off the ambient temperature in the location where they are kept. I don't know of any that are designed like a refrigerator, where you can set the temperature range from 34-38, or whatever range you are seeking. The wine coolers decrease the ambient room temperature by a preset delta, generally in the 20-25 range. So if you are using it a location that maintains a steady 70-75, it should work fine. Once the temperature begins to rise or fall, so does the wine cooler's internal temperature.


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 17, 2015)

thanks for the info!

I think the one pictured is a Frigidaire model.  I'll have to look into it further.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 17, 2015)

That's fine for me. Mine was a more expensive unit (I just got a good deal), and has temperature controls. It will be in the downstairs den where it rarely exceeds 65°.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2015)

Make a great curing chamber....   The humidifier could fit in the bottom along with a small reptile heat bulb or something...    may have to cut some holes in that shelf looking thing...    humidity / temp controller for safety's sake...    don't want to ruin 10-20#'s of home made $20 per pound meat....

Evan M Brady, who is a member here, has a meat business where he dries/cures meats...   This is the controller he put in his chamber.....


http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=377


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 18, 2015)

Some not so good pics of the cooler. Doesn't look much different than a MES40. Even has a lock so I don't have to worry about in-laws getting into it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















20150818_213554.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 18, 2015





   













20150818_213520.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 18, 2015






The guy I bought it from said he cured some type of sausage in it (can't remember what kind he said), hanging from a bottle neck!


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 18, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Evan M Brady, who is a member here, has a meat business where he dries/cures meats... This is the controller he put in his chamber.....
> 
> 
> http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=377


Dave, that's something I'll consider later, if this proves difficult to control humidity. But at $130, that's way more than I paid for the cooler.


----------



## artguyla (May 23, 2016)

Do you think the umami dry bags will work with making ndjua?  I do have a temperature-controlled wine frig that I can get to the right temperature and use, but have been trying to figure out the humidity thing without having to buy or make a curing chamber.

Thanks!


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 23, 2016)

U really dont need anything at all in some cases(other than the obvious cultures and cures)In the springtime my basement(and many basements lol)is/are close enough to the right twmps and humidity for curing.Not to mention the smell when u walk in:)Do your research,dry curing is pretty complex and if not done correctly has serious consequences.When i first started i ordered the Marianskis brothers book on charcuterie....excellent instruction!Good luck!and i cant think of anymore oldschool than ur basement or attic if available:)Just one hillbillys opinion:)


----------



## mneeley490 (May 23, 2016)

I'd love to do it in my basement wine cellar, but I have rats that sometimes get in there now. The smell of charcuterie would bring them in droves!


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 23, 2016)

Lol i hear ya there!


----------

